
Infinite loop after exit(0) - nazri1
https://groups.google.com/forum/#!topic/golang-nuts/FnF3oZeJ7aY
======
nazri1
Fo those who didn't read the linked thread, here's the nugget (answered by Ian
Lance Taylor):

    
    
      > Why not just panic, though? And why the infinite loop, I wonder?
    
      The runtime is a special case in many ways, and this is among the more
      special parts.  This loop exists to catch problems while testing new
      ports.  If that loop is ever reached, something has gone badly wrong:
      the exit call should have caused the program to exit.  We can't assume
      that panic is working.  We can't really assume that anything is
      working.  What we want to do is stop the program.  Since exit failed,
      it's possible that a nil dereference will succeed.  If that fails too,
      we still have to do something, so we just loop.  We can't return
      because this is the main function that started the program; there is
      nothing to return to.

~~~
wddps
Doesnt this just mean it never received the exit call

